# Tinting Primer - Worth It ? Save Time ?



## Bjohansk (Dec 12, 2012)

Just wondering how anyone feels about this process ? I know tinting a primer reduces what a primer is supposed to do. But when working with deep colors who tints with a grey tinted primer ? Who tints tinted towards the top coat ?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Bjohansk said:


> Just wondering how anyone feels about this process ? I know tinting a primer reduces what a primer is supposed to do. But when working with deep colors who tints with a grey tinted primer ? Who tints tinted towards the top coat ?


I tinted my primers depending on the color. Some primers I tinted with 1 oz. or 2 oz. of black and they work for a lot colors like deep blues, reds, brown, etc.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I tint every chance I get. The key is to not over tint so like you mention, it does not effect the properties of the primer. 
I feel you get truer colors and you can sometimes apply one less coat depending on the circumstances.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Its a habit for me. 1/2 formula  Gray def makes a differerence with Reds


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Its a habit for me. 1/2 formula  Gray def makes a differerence with Reds


mike have used the aura red yet from ben moore?? if they can make the color it will cover in two coats, problem is they cant make all colors


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what companies still make factory tinted primers ?

I know back in the the dark ages BM and local company Hancock did.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't if the job is going to take two finish coats. I tint it if it is a one coat job. I go along with Mike that gray under red is best.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> mike have used the aura red yet from ben moore?? if they can make the color it will cover in two coats, problem is they cant make all colors


I havent had the opportunity to use the Red yet. :no: No deep colors either. :no: So far, Ive only used basic neutral colors. Off whites, creams, etc.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

daArch said:


> what companies still make factory tinted primers ?
> 
> I know back in the the dark ages BM and local company Hancock did.


The HD sells Gliddens Grey Gripper. It's a decent factory tinted grey primer at a good price. I like to keep a gallon in the truck for just such an occasion.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Over here we have level 1 thru to 5 grey tinted primer for hard to cover colours out of a clear base. I never used to use them until we had a Kodak camera shop to paint. Their yellow is just impossible. Tinted undercoat is the way to go when specified. 

Other than that we very rarely tint undercoat because we would be going over the top with two finish coats anyway.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Exteriors I tint all primers atleast 50%, Interiors it depends on how many coats we are putting on for finish coats.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in favor of anything that gets you closer to a finished project, tint the primer...


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> Over here we have level 1 thru to 5 grey tinted primer for hard to cover colours out of a clear base. I never used to use them until we had a Kodak camera shop to paint. Their yellow is just impossible. Tinted undercoat is the way to go when specified.
> 
> Other than that we very rarely tint undercoat because we would be going over the top with two finish coats anyway.


Thanks for saying what I was thinking! Totally agree here.

If you paint a saturated & uniform coating over all colors except bright & yellows & reds & deep base colors.

Otherwise it's a waste of labor on your part & the paint stores.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

never tint primer intended to block stains.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Just use Aura! The savings from skipping the prime step in terms of labor and material easily pays for the upgraded paint. Plus it's dry time gets you back on it on most dark colors in 90 minutes or so. Aura makes you money.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

alertchief said:


> Just use Aura! The savings from skipping the prime step in terms of labor and material easily pays for the upgraded paint. Plus it's dry time gets you back on it on most dark colors in 90 minutes or so. Aura makes you money.



Hack award for the day right here.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Explain to me how the math makes that funny? If a primer is needed for adhesion or something it's used. So get your calculator out my friend and figure out the price for a master bedroom with aura and 2 coats , isn't cheaper than 1 prime and two coats of a decent paint . Factor in the primer dry time , application Etc if your painter makes $18 per hour and is standing around waiting for primer to dry. I urge you to try good paint and do some simple math.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i jut did 2 coats white semi over a red wall an BANG it was done !! todays paints are something else. maybe yrs ago prime coat was needed but that was yrs go.....coronado RUST SCAT, sags a bit but bad ass


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm a fan of tinted primer half formula. Helps the top coat(s) cover. I also prime before caulking. Saves the fingers and the primer sticks better than the caulk.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't Zinsser make a dark grey primer ? I have tinted white primer with black tint in the past but as mentioned, it changes the structure of the paint.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Brian C said:


> Don't Zinsser make a dark grey primer ? I have tinted white primer with black tint in the past but as mentioned, it changes the structure of the paint.


Yeah they have a Deep Tint primer. It's not factory tinted. I haven't seen it as much lately.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Don't Zinsser make a dark grey primer ? I have tinted white primer with black tint in the past but as mentioned, it changes the structure of the paint.



I have had a couple of failures Brian with 3in1 undercoat. All I can put it down too is tint. Although whisper white is nothing major as far as tint goes! 

New pure performance is supposed to be the best acrylic undercoat on the market!!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Repaintpro,, the 3 in 1 undercoat is crap. I only use zinsser bullseye water based these days.


----------



## SparkoMatic (Nov 11, 2012)

Na, I don't believe in tinting primers for colors that cover in (2) coats.
Red Paint - yes!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daren said:


> I'm a fan of tinted primer half formula. Helps the top coat(s) cover. I also prime before caulking. Saves the fingers and the primer sticks better than the caulk.


 fingers as in plural.


----------

